# Question for the Enduro girls



## ncgrl (Apr 22, 2007)

I created a new user profile to protect the "innocent"...

I am getting married soon and am considering a brazilian wax for the new hubby. This will be a new experience for me.

The thing is, do you think this will help or hurt my chafing issues during long endurance races/rides? I have done some 12 and 24 solo racing and have had some serious chafing/saddle sores each time (more chafing than anything else). I have ruled out shorts and saddle and have narrowed it down to, well, "down there". I spend enough time on the bike regularly that I have "conditioned" my sit bones. It's just the long races that really affect me.

I am doing a 24 hour race next month and am considering how the wax job will affect these issues. What do you think? Help or hurt? (other than the obvious initial pain). Has anyone done this? I have found that my issues are less when I stay, ahem, well-trimmed, but I've never taken it this far...

If you are embarrased to answer in the forum, feel free to PM. 

Thanks for any help you may have. I promise I'm not a troll, just embarrased to ask under my regular name. I also cross-posted this in the Endurance Forum.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Personally, I find less is better. But my longest rides are only around the 5-6 hour mark.


----------



## RC JonB (Mar 1, 2004)

All I can say is I wish my girl would even consider a that. She has refused. Oh well ;-)


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

ncgrl said:


> The thing is, do you think this will help or hurt my chafing issues during long endurance races/rides?


IME (on shorter rides) it'll help.

Just don't expect to be able to ride the day after. ("ride" of either meaning. :ihih: )

gabrielle "It only hurts the first time"


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

i found bikini waxing unfortunately often precipitates ingrown hairs, which are not conducive to riding long (or short) as they can get infected and quite painful, much like a saddle sore.

shaving can be horrible - can have razor burn for 1-2 days, and then still be at risk for ingrown hairs....and need to re-do it anyway a few days later.

the one sure thing that works for me is a close buzz cut with an electric razor.

Your results may vary. If you are determined to wax & go brazilian, make sure you have this product and use it as directed, it gets rid of razor bumps and helps prevent ingrowns more than anything else I have used...










You can buy tend skin on the 'net, for example, here

Ya ya, TMI. But I think this is a great question and one that is rarely addressed. For men or women riders. Hopefully this will help someone.


----------



## ncgrl (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the valuable replies! I'm going to try to go in today and "Git 'er done"... (Oh, and I'm not planning to ride for the next few days, with all that's going on around here)

I'll have enough time between now and the race to figure out if it's something worth continuing for long rides. In the meantime, I'll get some good rides in (both kind ).

Thank you also, women's lounge, for the serious replies to a sensitive question. I knew I could count on you gals. I'll give a report back after the "procedure" for those interested, and also how the bike riding goes. As for the other, well, y'all can use your imagination.


----------



## rather*be*riding (Apr 4, 2007)

Awww don't be embarassed about it. I love my wax girl. Ok, maybe I'm wrong here but it seems like most woman are taking it all off these days and I'm no exception. I can ride just fine right after but I'm used to it. It still hurts but I shudder thinking of hair down there. I go a lot at least montly if not twice a month. I think it's just cleaner and um...it keeps things pleasant for our partners


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*i'm no bike mechanic*

but i know a thing or two about this topic! as metioned by gabrielle, give yourself a day for the 'aftershock' to subside. time frame is the main thing, especially if you are a 'first timer'. i have found that after years of doing this, i have very little 'reaction' and am back in the saddle the next day, but it definitely is something that your body adjusts to. weird.

the Tend Skin that Impy mentioned is a great product, as is the Cirepil Blue wax from France. i think the website where i buy both is aesthetics.com or something like that, just do a search.

i find that the troubles i have with waxing in terms of chafing when i ride are FAR fewver than the shaving alternative, not to mention...ah, yer gonna love it. i'll bet mr. nc will too

also worth mentioning, find a reputable aesthetician (or whatever you call them) who has a lot of experience and comes recommended. there is potential to screw this up (or worse) we are talking about hot wax on the beav here!

good luck!


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

This is really a _serious_ option? Guess I'm too Old School. Bag Balm has always worked fine and it's cheaper. Not so sure this topic would get me a spokes model job though.

:skep:


----------



## allieallieoxnfre (Apr 24, 2007)

Get this and use it just after your to your third (and recommended) glass of wine before she goes to town on you.

Anesthetic Numbing Spray


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks to the OP for posting this question. I too am contemplating waxing "Rita". Yes that is 'her' name. I am a first timer so I am not going for the Brazilian yet. I think I will start off with the landing strip. My biggest concerns are ingrown hairs and how it would feel riding.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I went googling and wiki-ing... Did you know that a Brazilian is named such due to some Brazilian sisters who came to NYC and started doing this kind of waxing? The origin would be for looking good in thong (Brazilian style) swimsuits. Evidently these gals still have a studio in New York. A Brazilian keeps the landing strip, a "hollywood" or a "sphinx" takes it all off. ( gawd I love the internet...)


----------



## ncgrl (Apr 22, 2007)

Follow-up report:

YEOUCH! Actually, it wasn't as bad as I had hyped it up to be in my head. The aesthetician was very quick, very helpful, and very professional. She seemed to know what she was doing and made me very comfortable in what would otherwise be a very awkward moment.

Some spots hurt worse than others, but honestly, it didn't hurt any more than getting my brows done. The front areas hurt worse than anywhere else. Deep breathing helped calm the nerves. (Deep breath in and then blow out right as she pulls). I was pretty jumpy at first, but settled down as I realized it wasn't as bad as I expected. As far as the rest of today, I have had no pain, no bruising, and no pronounced redness. Maybe I'm just lucky.

So, if it all works out and helps the issues with riding and my husband likes it, this may become a regular thing for me.

The only complaint I had is that I failed to mention that I wanted the "landing strip". She tried to leave one after I mentioned it, but had already taken too much off one side. From her vantage point, it still looked centered to her, but I can see that it's not. I'll be going back tomorrow to get the rest taken off, since I'd rather have it all gone than lop-sided.

Well, I've shared WAY too much about myself now. I'll follow up after I get some saddle time on 'er.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

stripes said:


> Anyone done this yet? It seems to be all the rage, and you only have to do it a few times before you're done completely.


My dream in life is to get that basically all over!! 

nc - glad it worked out decently well. I do it myself every so often. It's cheaper, but no real advantage otherwise. Except I did it while watching TV last night.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

The waxing part isn't what's so difficult; it's the growing-back process. Thought it had to grow back in a certain amount before it could be re-done, which is what would annoy me the most. Can't say that I've noticed any less chafing without than with.

As for guys liking the _completely_ bare look, {{{shudder}}}


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Christine said:


> The waxing part isn't what's so difficult; it's the growing-back process. Thought it had to grow back in a certain amount before it could be re-done, which is what would annoy me the most. Can't say that I've noticed any less chafing without than with.
> 
> As for guys liking the _completely_ bare look, {{{shudder}}}


Eh mostly you can do it every 2-3 weeks, I think. More or less depending how fast your hair grows yknow.


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

aword4you said:


> My dream in life is to get that basically all over!!
> 
> nc - glad it worked out decently well. I do it myself every so often. It's cheaper, but no real advantage otherwise. Except I did it while watching TV last night.


I used to do waxing years ago and did the whole thing. I didn't see the point in laving a strip becouse I didn't like the way it looked. I don't see any difference to the hair "down there" with the hair under your arms, both gross IMHO..
It's funny how it's normal to shave the underarms, but still taboo in some circles to get rid of the other spot.

I decided 1.5 years ago to try the laser hair removal and don't regret it. It took my a while to get over the embaressment of going in, but the girl who did it was great. It was expensive, but well worth it. I've had 4 treatments over the last 1.5 years and the hair seem to be almost gone for good. I feel cleaner and sexier. My shorts fit better becouse everything just feels smoother. I had some irritation back when I used to wax, but now that is gone. It also feels better in the shower. I can't recommend this enough if you can find the money. The place I went to offered a no-interest payment plan, so that really helped.

Oh, and my BF loves it too


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

The more you get it waxed, the less it hurts. As for mountain biking, I've found it pays to be well groomed "down there", it seems cleaner when you are sweating. I know this forum is for the girls, just thought I'd through in my 2 cents. (My wife is an aestitician and I've been "well groomed" for 4 yrs. Won't go back.


----------



## ncgrl (Apr 22, 2007)

Another follow-up:

Let's just say the "feedback" was very positive on the wedding night.
Also, riding the bike feels better, although I haven't done any long rides since the procedure.


----------



## snow bunny (Jan 14, 2006)

ncgrl said:


> Another follow-up:
> 
> Let's just say the "feedback" was very positive on the wedding night.
> Also, riding the bike feels better, although I haven't done any long rides since the procedure.


From my experience and talking around here - blue wax is unbeatable - and a quickie with the razor to keep things down. Metro ticket look is perfect, no need to sphinx.


----------



## arunareiki (Feb 8, 2007)

I realize my reply may not be so popular, I am looking at it from the yoga perspective.
Our hair is there for a reason, it pulls toxins out from the body, especially the hair around joints--underarm and bikini. Body Hair removal taxes the endocrine glands. I often wonder if this why so many women have thryroid problems.

Sometimes I wish I were strong enough to reject certain "standards" of beauty, but in the warmer months I too shed my hairy hippiness and wax my legs, under my arms, and about as much bikini as I can stand. 

I must state this, in the short amount of time that I have been mnt biking, I have come to respect the experienced mtn biking women that I have met. Collectively, all of you have a beauty that comes from stregnth, experience, and an awesome "no bulls*%*t" attitude. I am sure that is why your partners are compelled to be around you. Why then do any of us want to resemble pre-pubecent girls?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Since you say you respect experienced mountain bike women, why question the choices that we make for ourselves? You may not agree with pubic waxing or grooming, but obviously there are a lot of women here, myself, included who like it just fine, as do our partners. Our reasons are many and varied. You don't have to choose it if it doesn't work for you, or if you don't agree with it, but please don't label or make assumptions. 

Formica


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

arunareiki said:


> ..... I am sure that is why your partners are compelled to be around you. Why then do any of us want to resemble pre-pubecent girls?


You have to be realistic about human attraction. My BF likes being around me for my personality, but there is also the physical attraction. Grooming is part of that and it holds true for both men and women. There are certain things that no amount of personality will make up for, even though it is clearly understood that personality is the most important thing. I do have to say that I take offense to the pre-pubescent girls comparison. It's not body hair that makes you a woman. You could make the same comparison for men saying that those who shave (their faces) look like pre-pubescent boys. Obviously, they don't.... It's not the hair that makes the man either.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

The clean shaven look is what is in fashion now. But like any fashion, there are those who follow and those who say wtf???

Look back through history at the crazy, painful, uncomfortable and sometimes down right life threatening things women have done to themselves in the name of beauty. Feet binding in China, corsets, high heels. 
In the late middle ages a high forehead a mark of beauty, so women would pluck the hair half way up their heads. The pursuit of a lily-white completion had women painting lead based cosmetics on their faces. The women of Venice tottered around on shoes with 24" high soles with a servant on either side to keep them upright. Dresses reached widths of 16' in the 1700s and women had to turn sideways to get through doors.

A woman once told me that growing up in a Slavic neighborhood in the late 40’s, the young women would purposefully allow their pubic hair to show around the edges of their bathing suits to show off the fact that they were grown up women. 

Personally, hair management can be just annoying and sometimes coming of age in the late 40's sounds like it might have been nice.


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

Realizing I'm a man in very dangerous territory who won't post on this topic if askd not to..
Biking is a very physical workout. The hair in these areas promote bacteria growth and odor. I knew a special forces Marine in Iraq whose whole unit shaved all body hair for cleanliness. Showers were limited there. Also, shaving hair on legs helps prevent infection from bacteria on all those nice injuries on a bikers lower legs. It has nothing to do with fashion (all though us guys do seem to like it  and more to do with cleanliness and personal hygiene to most of the people I know who are well groomed (myself and lovely wife included)


----------



## ncgrl (Apr 22, 2007)

My reason for asking the original question was *not* to find out if people thought it was fashionable or not. I asked specifically for advice from endurance racers, since I'm hoping the wax job will help my issues related to endurance racing. Of course, the advice from other riders is much appreciated as well.

I just wanted to clear that up -- I am not a slave to fashion and am not doing this to "look good" or to be "in style". I have two equally compelling reasons -- to enhance relations with my new husband and to alleviate issues associated with riding in the saddle for 24 hours straight. These two reasons are on the same level of importance to me and why I asked this question specifically of the endurance women. Others may feel free to chime in. This has become an interesting discussion.


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

*One guy's $0.02...*

For those not brave enough to wax, I recommend stuff available here.

TendSkin or PFB Vanish is _ESSENTIAL_ if you do electric or plain razor shaves! I can't emphasize that enough! I wasn't convinced an electric shaver could work very well, but this one does a very impressive job (razor quality) with no cuts, nicks, or burn at all. To get the hair down to the short level for that shaver to work, you can get something like this, or just VERY carefully use a good scissors. Also, use the scissors or a beard trimmer to keep any remaining hair trimmed down nicely. I just quick do the shaving routine at least every other night after my post run/bike shower, and it's been vahr nice.

I like the overall cleaner-looking & well-landscaped look for myself much better than_ au naturel_, and once those shaved areas got used to be cleared out, I was much more comfortable biking, running, and everything else - less chafing, and much less icky & stinky feeling. OK, TMI; I'll stop with that - you get the idea&#8230;

Just like the 'pits and legs did, it does take a while for your body to adjust at first. Cornstarch body powder can help a lot in the beginning (regular talc can actually be a further irritant for some people). _And don't forget the PFB Vanish or TendSkin!_ Lots of good info on that website&#8230;

Cheers, Chris


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

ncgrl said:


> My reason for asking the original question was *not* to find out if people thought it was fashionable or not. I asked specifically for advice from endurance racers, since I'm hoping the wax job will help my issues related to endurance racing. Of course, the advice from other riders is much appreciated as well.
> 
> I just wanted to clear that up -- I am not a slave to fashion and am not doing this to "look good" or to be "in style". I have two equally compelling reasons -- to enhance relations with my new husband and to alleviate issues associated with riding in the saddle for 24 hours straight. These two reasons are on the same level of importance to me and why I asked this question specifically of the endurance women. Others may feel free to chime in. This has become an interesting discussion.


I did not mean to imply that you & others were being slaves to fashion. Having just gotten out of the shower where I shaved my legs and pits, pumiced my heels, then applied 2 different types of body lotion, deodorant, checked my eyebrows for stray hairs, and am about to got put on my makeup for the day&#8230;it would have been rather hypocritical of me.

But, having said that, the shave-it-all-off question would not have even come up 15/20 years ago. There is a good chance that totally bare look will take hold as a beauty norm, just as shaved legs and pits is the norm. 
As for me, the amount of hedge trimming depends on how much bother I want to put up with. I, unlike many others, find all-gone to be more aggravating when riding. ( And, having signed up for a 24 hr team race in Aug. I guess I be able to put my choice to a test!)

Congrats on the wedding and what sounds like a fun honeymoon!


----------



## arunareiki (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi, I realized when I put up my posting that my point of view would not be so popular. I totally understand that very few will agree with what I wrote.

Some of my patients are endurance riders. They like my treatments, but aren't always so keen on life style advice that comes from the modalities that I work from.

I will keep my waxing opinions to myself, but will offer this:

The acupressure point that eases off muscle spasms in the legs and feet is located in the philtrum between the nose and the upper lip. I've shared this with many riders I work with and they have been pleased with nearly instant relief.

Best wishes


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

arunareiki said:


> Hi, I realized when I put up my posting that my point of view would not be so popular. I totally understand that very few will agree with what I wrote.
> 
> Some of my patients are endurance riders. They like my treatments, but aren't always so keen on life style advice that comes from the modalities that I work from.
> 
> ...


I don't mind your opinions at all and I don't think anyone else does either. You are very welcome to them and you are certainly most welcome to express them here.One of the great things about the WL is that it is a community of women from all walks of life who share a common bond through the great sport of mountain biking, but who are very different, too. . On any topic, and not just this one, and I will go out on a limb and speak for the gals: feel free to express an opinion, it will be respected here. What people _do_ mind is being labeled or having assumptions made about their motivations, relationships, and personal choices.

regards,
Formica


----------



## MoMo (May 18, 2005)

Very interesting.


----------

